# The Impact of the Pandemic on the Mental Health of Expats



## Maria B.

Dear Expats,
I am a student at the HTWK Leipzig and I am going to write my bachelor thesis on the influence of Corona on the mental health of expats.
To get an overview I would like to ask you about your perception or experiences concerning this topic?
Has your personal well-being suffered because of the restrictions connected to the ongoing pandemic, for instance?
Has your social life changed and if so, how has that affected you?
Did the company you work for offer any psychological support systems?

Please feel free to share your thoughts on this, any input is helpful 

Thank you in advance.
M


----------

